# stingray



## raven89 (Mar 16, 2007)

i have just recently redcoreded my tank and left a fairly large amount of substarte bare. I was looking for bottom dwellers that could fit into the tank and stingray really caught my attention. I have a large grp of tetras (ard 70) and was wondering if stingray would make a gd additon, anyone has an idea?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Stingrays need really specialized attention as well as there own species tank. They are predatory and would certainly wipe off all your tetras. Also they require really big tanks as they grow quiet big.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

You need a really wide tank if you plan on keeping them long-term, a 24" wide tank is usually the bare minimum. The wider and longer the tank, the happier the ray. Furthermore, I assume this is a planted tank? He's going to have a tough time settling in as they normally live in sanded banks with little to no plants. Another thing is filtiration, they eat and excrete a lot of waste especially with their high protein diet. These are only the main points that need to be taken care of when cosidering a ray - I used to be a big fan until I found out how much space they need .

I suggest you visit-

www.monsterfishkeepers.com OR www.piranha-fury.com if you'd like to ask the experts.


----------



## raven89 (Mar 16, 2007)

my tank is about 3x1.5x1.2 feet, it has an overflow filter system and the plamt are flush to one corner taking up perhaps a quarter of the place, mostly its just diftwood. I heard that rays dont attack fish that swim very fast so i would think that the tetras are safe am i wrong in this thinking?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

from what i understand, you will not be able to keep a ray in there. It just seems way to small. Rays get very large, and i'm sure that special preperations must be made for them. With driftwood in the tank i say it's a prime way for an injured ray.

Did some poking around at MonsterFishKeepers.com or what ever. And i found a URL for you, I think you should check it out:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2402

4 major points I'd like to point out:


> 2. Commitment
> Ensure that you have the time/
> commitment that these demanding
> fish require. If cared for correctly
> ...


Check out this link. The Good and Bad of Stingrays

Comments i pulled from that thread.


> Agreed! I got two teacups as my first rays and that was with no research, needless to say both died with in 24 hours and I told myself that I was going to do nothing but research on rays until I felt I was ready to try again, It took me 2 years before I felt I was ready! went around and visited different forums and read a lot of atricles and books.





> IF your first thought is "what is the minimum tank size for..." then don't bother.
> You WILL need to do big and regular water changes. A siphon hose and a pail aren't going to cut it. Invest and install a drain and a water supply.
> FOOD is expensive, mainly because of the amount of it they eat. Do not skimp on feeding. Even between paycheques, they need to eat.
> They SMELL. Nobody advertises this, but if it is in your home, vent that room directly outdoors. Water changes help, but there will always be an odor. If you still live with your parents, expect resistance.
> ...





> A better example than a car tire, take a look at a man hole cover. That's about the adult size of an adult ray.


Now dont get me wrong, i'm not trying to say your incapable of providing for this stingray, but at the same time they arnt just another funa you add into a tank. They must be housed with bigger agressive fish, or they are probably history. Sand, fine gravel, or bare bottom seems to be the only option for them. I'd love to see you get one, but please be ready to do so. I saw an LFS that had a stingray they rescued from someone who wasnt expecting the challenge, and they priced him at $3000, talk about not wanting to part with it.


----------



## raven89 (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks guys,i think i shld seriously do some research and ready some large amount of cash before blundering into ray keeping, it seem to be on the high end of freshwater fish keeping and i am sure i am ready for the amount of money involved. Anyway thanks guys i really do hope i have to ability to keep rays in the future


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I do too, i'd love to see a ray setup. It'd be great! Even after reading that forum for a few minutes i'd love to get a giant breeder tank and have a nice ray. that'd be sweet.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

raven89 said:


> thanks guys,i think i shld seriously do some research and ready some large amount of cash before blundering into ray keeping, it seem to be on the high end of freshwater fish keeping and i am sure i am ready for the amount of money involved. *Anyway thanks guys i really do hope i have to ability to keep rays in the future*


Me too. It would be great to have members with such diverse areas of fishkeeping. Let us know how you get on with this project, I would be interested in the setup and the species you are considering. Good luck with it and hopefully they'll breed for you.


----------

